# Just Bought A Mistral Wine Cooler (12 Bottles)



## Clutch (14/8/11)

I figure that since it'll do 12-14 and 14-18 degrees and fits a 10 litre BMW water container in it, it'd be good for lagers.
Any other ideas?


----------



## bignath (14/8/11)

will it fit a fermenter?

if so, you could brew a lot of things in that. And have the brewing porn ability to keep watch on your baby through the glass doors. Very posh...

At those temps, you can do lagers and ales so should be sweet. 12 is probably just starting to get a bit warm for most lager yeasts but there are some that will quite happily ferment cleanly up to 19. S189 (swiss lager) is good for that. And if it also does 14-18, perfect for ales. I like my ales fermented around 16-18 so should be fine.

that's assuming a fermenter will fit.


----------



## Clutch (14/8/11)

It'll fit a 10l fermenter, but that's it.
Small batch lagers maybe?

My wife just asked why she can't put wine in it.


----------



## yum beer (14/8/11)

have been tossing up the 84 bottle version,

2 doors, 2 temp zones

lager one side , ale the other


----------



## bignath (14/8/11)

Clutch said:


> It'll fit a 10l fermenter, but that's it.
> Small batch lagers maybe?
> 
> My wife just asked why she can't put wine in it.




What's the dimension that's problematic for a fermenter - the height or the width or both....

Was thinking if height was ok, you may be able to use one of those slimline Willow Jerry Cans to ferment in.


----------



## Clutch (14/8/11)

I think it'll be too short, but I'll measure tomorrow.


----------



## poppa joe (14/8/11)

Clutch said:


> I think it'll be too short, but I'll measure tomorrow.



I have a bigger version fits a fermenter. I use it to ferment
a 23 Lt batch. No airlock...
PJ


----------

